# Powertec BD6900



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

YES…Looks JUST like a Craftsman I bought. It ran great for a short while, but I did have a bearing rattle after @ 3 months…still worked though.

Your review is SPOT ON.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice review. You will be glad to have 2 tables. I replaced both of those on my Grizz with much larger shop made ones which I covered with formica. The larger tables have made my sander a lot more user friendly.


----------



## dartzt (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got this exact same unit in last night. Much better than my old little 4" unit! I ordered mine from Sears and it was on sale for $189 and free shipping! I considered the HF unit as well but just have steered clear of most of their stuff for some time now (lesson learned the hard way). I havent used mine other than a few tests. I am impressed so far and will update this down the road.


----------

